# 6 month newbie progress, show n tell.



## dougroundup (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,​I enthusiastically signed up here just about 6 months ago. As soon as I had my lathe wired up, I was off and running. Showing my first creation. An aluminum, bushing for an Airforce air rifle. 
Wow,  six months time sure flies by!  I dont know why I am not here online more often,,, probably because I would never get anything done beyond the vitual world and/or any sleep! This is such a great site and the participation and encouragement from a friendly group of members certainly makes this the preferred place to talk shop and hang out!
So six months later what am I doing? 
Mostly, when I can squeeze the time in, I am still modifying and making parts for my air rifle.
With a spare Airforce brand air rifle frame collecting dust, I decided to make my own internally parts and have a second working "parts" gun. 
Todays part was a bit more sophisticated and complicated than my first ever project posted six months ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think it shows my progress as I am learning from scratch how to run my lathe.
The part I fabricated is called the Power Wheel assembly. What it does is it allows the user to adjusts the amount of mainspring preload or tension on the airgun by means of a thumbwheel accessed thru a window on the the side of the frame. The thumbwheel acts as a leadscrew that slides a bushing that loads up the mainspring. The bushing has an antirotation setscrew that rides along a slotted guide along the frame next to the thumbwheel window. The slot has numbered units along its length representing power settings. The antirotation setscrew also functions as the pointer for the scale. As the spring has more preload the tension is tighter and it releases with more force causing the hammer/striker to hit the stem of the airvalve harder thus increasing both the stroke and dwell of the airvalve and release of air into the chamber to propell the projectile down the barrel.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 3, 2014)

Very nice!  You are doing very well. Thanks for sharing your successes with the rest of us, they can be an inspiration for others that are just getting started.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad you're having fun. That is what this is all about. We just thank you for taking the time to share your projects with us. Great post. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jamespvill (Oct 3, 2014)

Congrats on the nice looking part, and it's all the better that it's functional! I remember getting my first Harbor freight mini lathe, It blew my mind that those dinky little plastic gears could cut metal! Although the intrigue has been replaced with know-how, I still love machining. Good luck on any and all future projects!


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice work. Dont limit yourself. try as much as you can

Cheers Phil


----------

